# downriver,mi - Western ultra mount



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Western ultra mount straight bladewith wings .new cutting edge last year.i also have the wiring and mount for a 2015 ford superduty .$2800.00 please call 313-443-7067


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Width?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Pretty sure it’s 8’


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sold


----------

